# Awesome clothes



## ultraviolet (May 26, 2011)

Share pictures of awesome clothes that you _want so bad_! You can share anything you like (I'll probably just post frilly dresses and such), so long as it's some form of clothing (jewellry, hats, shoes etc are all okay). :D

Please link to your images instead of just posting them so the thread doesn't take freaking ages to load. 

let's get this ball rolling

hnng carnivale costumes! (more here)
alexander mcqueen! :D
also this and this and so much this. :D


----------



## shy ♡ (May 26, 2011)

uv the links you linked don't loadddd. Damn now they load. This is super cool.

I want these! However I can never get them because I can't wear shoes without trying them on to make sure they're the right size. ; ; They're size 8 which is nearly my size but? Can't be sure, ahg. But they're so pretty!

Also almost everything Kurt wears, so pretty. And Darren Criss, I want his warddrobe.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 26, 2011)

This ring. Alternatively, anything from that person's selection. This Shuppet hat. Or any one of these other really cool hats.

Or these shoes.


----------



## Lili (May 26, 2011)

OH GOD THESE ARE PURE AWESOMENESS AND WANT


----------



## Coloursfall (May 26, 2011)

man all the stuff I want is terribly nerdy. 

for example.
Nepeta's one of these (Leo), but that's mostly because I intend to cosplay, so.
I totally don't care that it's Gaia, I _want that hat._

Also I want like. Half the Valve store pretty much.


----------



## octobr (May 26, 2011)

everything gaga has had on her body

edited to add: cherry bomb I have that hat.


----------

